# 21 Eggs looks all duds :(



## murdocjunior (Feb 12, 2013)

So Lucy finally laid her 21 eggs after giving her a dose of oxytocin yesterday and i know its just been one day but i candled the eggs and they all look yellowish see through with no signs of veins or life please tell me they arent all duds! thanks


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 12, 2013)

You won't see veins for weeks!!!!! Leave them alone for 3 weeks or more, then candle one.


----------



## murdocjunior (Feb 12, 2013)

So if its all yellowish i shouldnt panic because all of them are like that


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 12, 2013)

murdocjunior said:


> So if its all yellowish i shouldnt panic because all of them are like that



You should not panic. Perfectly normal for a recently laid tortoise egg!


----------



## Laura (Feb 12, 2013)

stop moving them... let them be...


----------



## murdocjunior (Feb 13, 2013)

Laura said:


> stop moving them... let them be...



CALM DOWN LAURA!!!!! I just picked up the tray and candled them from top i didnt pick up each egg lol


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 13, 2013)

Two-four weeks before veins are visible. Keep us posted!


----------



## murdocjunior (Feb 14, 2013)

Will do keep yall posted thanks


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 18, 2013)

did your eggs start chalking yet?


----------



## murdocjunior (Feb 18, 2013)

i still havnt checked ill check 2nite  ill kepp yall posted peeps.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 18, 2013)

hi, good luck.


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 19, 2013)

My sulcata eggs are ten days old today and all have a whiter top than the rest of the egg, about the size of a dime-quarter depending on the egg. It grows a little in size everyday. This usually indicates fertile eggs. I'll try to take a picture tonight.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 19, 2013)

ya leave them alone, just give it time some take longer then others.


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 20, 2013)

See mine are almost two weeks old and if you look close you'll notice the whiter tops on each egg. Are yours doing this yet?


----------



## skottip (Feb 21, 2013)

I find the best way to incubate tortiose eggs is leave them alone...
Count the days until expected hatch date.
Wait 2 weeks.
If nothing hatches , then candle.
lol
There is nothing you can do to make them fertile.
I bet you guys like opening Christmas gifts on Christmas eve don't ya? lol


----------



## murdocjunior (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok so anyone that actually cares yes half of them are chalked up the others still look dud but im
Not givin up on them.


----------



## bigred (Mar 1, 2013)

murdocjunior said:


> Ok so anyone that actually cares yes half of them are chalked up the others still look dud but im
> Not givin up on them.



I hope they hatch for you


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 2, 2013)

So exciting!!! Hey, even if you get ONE hatchling out if the bunch, that's still SUCCESS in my book!!!


Crossing fingers for you and the little ones!


----------



## murdocjunior (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so chalking looks great so far as an update.


----------



## diamondbp (Mar 4, 2013)

Good! Mine were laid around the same date and are all now fully chalked. 3 and a half weeks old


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 5, 2013)

Great!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 5, 2013)

So exciting!


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 23, 2013)

So how are they looking?


----------



## murdocjunior (Mar 31, 2013)

Most of them are chalking so ill candle them soon and give an update


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2013)

Keep incubating anyway. I'm terrible at candling. Sometimes it's obvious, but other times I've had what I thought were duds hatch out into lovely babies.

Do you already know what to do when they hatch? Brooder box and all?


----------



## murdocjunior (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes ive hatch them amd give them a little nursery til egg sack disolves, but ive noticed a lot of fuzzy white cotton like mold on most of them but they dont stink so i wipe of fuz every few days, y do they have mold?


----------



## diamondbp (Apr 24, 2013)

They shouldn't have mold. My sulcata laid eggs around the same time and yours did and my eggs are very white with no mold and I candled them last night and the veins/embryo were easily noticable. If you candle them soon and don't see any veins within the eggs it may be cause for concern. Give us an update! lol take care


----------



## conservation (May 7, 2013)

How are the eggs doing?


----------



## murdocjunior (May 19, 2013)

Ok so still no hatching just cracks with white fuze this clutch is prolly a goner but im incubating anyways


----------



## Lancecham (May 19, 2013)

The white fuzz is usually an good indicator the eggs are not good, but still keep incubating.


----------



## bigred (May 19, 2013)

The white fuzz could be mold growing because the eggs are leaking and cracked. I also have no experience hatching this species


----------



## murdocjunior (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok so for a late update all those eggs were infertile, but she did lay a 2nd clutch 1 month later and this morning i found this....


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome congrats , I'm sure you're excited


----------



## KimC90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vickie (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh how cool! Congrats!


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 20, 2013)

WOO HOO!!! Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------

